

A very special interview (North Pole IT Operations) - slyall
http://sysadmin1138.net/mt/blog/2012/12/a-very-special-interview.shtml

======
muratmutlu
Not really what I was expecting...

~~~
luke_s
But it was still awesome! I know sooner or later somebody will turn up to say
that this 'shouldn't be on hacker news', but I think having an (sometimes
offbeat) sense of humor is an important part of being a hacker.

I particularly enjoyed the bits about the Elves cables runs!

